# this is how they wash it



## kordun (Sep 4, 2010)

local car wash washing Range Rover


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

Cool.


----------



## Paddy_R (Jan 10, 2007)

Bet the owner was happy at the end though. Cleaner than when they started, all most people care about.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

good job...

clean car, owner happy, car wash makes money...

win for everyone... thanks for posting...

:thumb:


----------



## kordun (Sep 4, 2010)

owner was inside of that car


----------



## bildo (Mar 29, 2008)

Probably hearing the cr*p scrape along the paintwork thinking "I'm so glad that'll all be gone."


----------



## kordun (Sep 4, 2010)

im sure they heard it as i have. hitting paintwork with edge of that brush


----------



## Nanoman (Jan 17, 2009)

kordun said:


> local car wash washing Range Rover


your point is..?


----------



## Qüiksilver-1 (Aug 14, 2006)

Everyone in the world with a flash car, should be a detailing whore.


----------



## dann2707 (Mar 25, 2011)

Hello swirls!


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

It's a sponge on a stick, now why didn't I think of that?

and if it is a broom - then, I'm getting the patent for 'sponge on a stick'.

Everyone's a winner here, clean car, happy owner, happy car wash business, potentially happy detailer!


----------



## Zein Shehab (Feb 27, 2012)

I can't believe people buy amazing expensive cars and end up destroying them like that! It is sad to say the least!


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

I love posts like this.... Just reminds me that as long as this happens... I'm in a job! Haha


----------



## Keir (Aug 31, 2010)

Best short story ever.


----------



## andy monty (Dec 29, 2007)

Pah is that all they were doing they were doing it wrong...... the roof is much easier to clean like this....


----------



## kordun (Sep 4, 2010)

i know they use those brooms/brushes to wash Vans but to clean cars that way its just no no(for me)
that brush was on the floor which was full of mud & loose tarmac bits 

if they just used normal sponge or wash mitts that would be fine


----------



## DetailedClean (Jan 31, 2012)

^^ :doublesho

Thats one way to clean the roof!


----------



## B&B Autostyle (Apr 4, 2010)

Swirl them up lads!


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

kordun said:


> local car wash washing Range Rover


your point is?...
whats worse, someone having their car cleaned how they want or some total stranger taking pics of it to then post on a forum moaning about it?...


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

Zein Shehab said:


> I can't believe people buy amazing expensive cars and end up destroying them like that! It is sad to say the least!


and i can't believe how often these kind of threads are posted by people with nothing better to do 
so they own an expensive car, so what? does that mean they have to use washmitts, two buckets etc?.. no, they want a clean car and thats what they get


----------



## dann2707 (Mar 25, 2011)

I don't see why everyone has to have this chip on their shoulder when replying to threads like this.

How many threads pop up in the glaze section about a certain glaze? I don't see people saying "I can't believe how many of these threads pop up all the time" 

Sure it gets annoying. But I just like to humour rather than come across like that. Just my 2p worth


----------



## walker1967 (Sep 12, 2010)

One of my customers has a Ferrari 599 which I valet every fortnight but occasionally a guy comes round the business park the customer owns and washes it with a brush along with a jag xf, cayman, boxter, cayenne turbo and a brand new rrs lol you should see the state of them and they still grudge giving me the £15 for the valet and wash in the correct manor


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

'chip on their shoulder'....
for basically pointing out that the owner wanted a clean car and thats what they got. these threads just go round in circles


----------



## Big Buffer (Jan 1, 2011)

and round and round.
Always the same. Their car their choice done.


----------



## Wheelzntoys (Jan 28, 2012)

I had a good laugh at the photo.

Coworker pays USD70 for a broom wash, tire dressing and vacuum. They don't care about cheaper non-swirl wash they can get.


----------



## Scotty B (Jul 1, 2009)

Truth is 99% of car owners in this country don't even know what detailing is they just want a dirt free car.

The pic did make me shiver slightly. I even when out and bought my father in law a washmitt as he was using a £1 shop sponge, made me feel a bit better. LOL


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

dann2707 said:


> I don't see why everyone has to have this chip on their shoulder when replying to threads like this.
> 
> How many threads pop up in the glaze section about a certain glaze? I don't see people saying "I can't believe how many of these threads pop up all the time"
> 
> Sure it gets annoying. But I just like to humour rather than come across like that. Just my 2p worth


There is a BIG difference between this type of thread and one asking for help...

These threads are put up for nothing but pointing and ridiculing someone getting their car washed... they serve no other purpose.

It's a "look at how much better we are" kind of thread....and it's an attitude way beneath what DW is as a forum (imo)

Strangely enough, it never seems to be pictures of small, cheap cars... it's always big expensive ones... which can only mean jealousy on the part of the people that are creepy enough to take the pics, then have enough time to waste to post them up...

We are the people with the "problem" and like to take more care and attention of our cars... they don't have an issue, they are only bits of depreciating metal to them, something to transport them from A to B...

Maybe all the time they save from paying someone £5 to wash their car, means they have the time to make the money to be able to afford them?!?!?!



:thumb:


----------



## dann2707 (Mar 25, 2011)

Ahh that's absolutely fair enough yeah, understand now - I was in a bit of a grumpy mood last night haha.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

dann2707 said:


> Ahh that's absolutely fair enough yeah, understand now - *I was in a bit of a grumpy mood *last night haha.


Welcome to my world....24/7 

:lol::lol::lol:

I wasn't having a go at you btw... 

:thumb:


----------



## R7KY D (Feb 16, 2010)

I know someone who has a 911 Turbo for him and a Cayenne turbo to carry the family , Both brand new (last year) both with fitted with every single extra possible from the factory , I think the 911 was collected from the factory as part of the personal package thing , Within several months the alloys are kerbed there are dings in the doors and bumpers , everytime I see them it makes me cry , Takes them thru the £5 yee haw car washes etc etc , Often I've thought I'd like to give them a proper clean for him you keeping both cars for at least a week , Trouble is it wouldn't be worth it , he's far too busy making too much money to even care about whether or not he has a clean and immaculate car he just doesn't care , It is a shame but his love of money is more than his love of cars and their appearance 

He's actually just ordered a new Ferrari California , Just because he like the engine noise (seriously) , He won't look after it , But that's the way it is , It does pain me but hey ho


----------



## Serious (Mar 19, 2008)

In my defence it was a very soft brush. :thumb:


----------



## mikeydee (May 4, 2010)

leave 'em to it, gets real detailers some work when the owner realises the damage later down the line. quite interesting though. good post.


----------



## The Pan Man (Apr 16, 2010)

He should have gone to Tesco.


----------



## toomanycitroens (Jan 14, 2011)

That's all most people want.
If it looks clean, they go away happy.
Horses for Courses and all that...............


----------



## sidewalkdances (Apr 19, 2007)

Clean car, happy customer. All happy.

My sister takes her car to the local £10 chaps. She's happy enough. I dont have the time to wash it properly. Same as my Mums new Alfa. I will give them a tickle with a filler heavy polish or glaze for the summer, but as it wont get looked after properly, I wont spend 2 days sorting it.


----------



## R0B (Aug 27, 2010)

NOOOOOOOOOOOO...... a flash car getting washed in an unacceptable manner,outrageous ............


What the hell is the matter with everyone who doesn't 2 bucket wash at least .....when will they learn.....................


----------



## alfajim (May 4, 2011)

those of us that care about our paintwork do it ourselves. those that just want a clean car in the shortest space of time, go to these hand wash places.


----------



## possul (Nov 14, 2008)

Its how i do all customers cars. did a db9 which was really dirty. had to use the green side of the kitchen sponge.
and the wheels get done with the scouring pad
; )


----------



## kordun (Sep 4, 2010)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

It doesn't matter really matter about the condescending voices here on DW concerning the wealthy, if you pop over to www.Iamstupidlyrich.com and peruse the off topic section you will find posts such as "I saw a man clean his car for eight hours today....why?

It's a plain fact of life that those who are wealthy and own luxury cars not only don't have the time to care for them properly, neither do they have the time to care. My last employer was the exception to the rule and provided me with many happy hours of driving and detailing.


----------



## Eskimo68 (Sep 25, 2011)

alfajim said:


> those that just want a clean car in the shortest space of time, go to these hand wash places.


many of us just don't care 5 mins on the road its filthy again


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

-Kev- said:


> these threads just go round in circles


Bit like swirls on that RR innit....


----------



## zdravo (Oct 12, 2011)

2 fast and 2 furious :lol:


----------



## gerz1873 (May 15, 2010)

This is the type of thread that does this forum no favours at all IMO
Folk coming on and having a pop at the OP for what ? Seriously you are coming across as dictators as to what can and cannot be discussed or intimidating people as to what they can post ! Look in before you look out


----------



## Nige SRI (Jan 23, 2011)

a couple of years or so back before I got in to detailing, I used my local tesco hand washers and used to think they did a fantastic job for a few quid. Back then I didn't know any better and loved having a shiny car


----------



## andy monty (Dec 29, 2007)

gerz1873 said:


> This is the type of thread that does this forum no favours at all IMO
> Folk coming on and having a pop at the OP for what ? showing guys climbing on flash motors with a brush to clean a roof . Seriously you are coming across as dictators as to what can and cannot be discussed or intimidating people as to what they can post ! Look in before you look out


If your referring to my pic and aiming that at me..... it was a v reg(immsmc) farmers 4 trac with more Rust than paint and more dents than a golf ball ( you class that as a flash motor? its a work tool nothing else) and he wasn't using a brush just a mitt  :lol:

original thread here....

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=139874

This was done in my garden with me helping, and was a bit of a **** take when i saw my mate climb on the bonnet i had to get a picture Owner was happy he had a clean "car" at the end of it :wave:

Done a few jobs for the farmer above (he is a good mate and buys beer / drops off sacks of potato's for my trouble) I help him and he helps me


----------



## Matt197 (Dec 27, 2006)

Back in the day this type of thread along with the home shopping channels was common place on DW, so some of the comments are a little harsh but I see both sides.

Just one of them things, some people want a quick wash and don't care how its done and then you got people like us who take it to the next level.


----------



## gerz1873 (May 15, 2010)

> This is the type of thread that does this forum no favours at all IMO
> Folk coming on and having a pop at the OP for what ? showing guys climbing on flash motors with a brush to clean a roof . Seriously you are coming across as dictators as to what can and cannot be discussed or intimidating people as to what they can post ! Look in before you look out


If your referring to my pic and aiming that at me..... it was a v reg(immsmc) farmers 4 trac with more Rust than paint and more dents than a golf ball ( you class that as a flash motor? its a work tool nothing else) and he wasn't using a brush just a mitt  :lol:

original thread here....

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=139874

This was done in my garden with me helping, and was a bit of a **** take when i saw my mate climb on the bonnet i had to get a picture Owner was happy he had a clean "car" at the end of it :wave:

Done a few jobs for the farmer above (he is a good mate and buys beer / drops off sacks of potato's for my trouble) I help him and he helps me

Andy my comment was not aimed at you I was flicking through the thread and mis interpreted your post . 
My mistake but my post was aimed at some of the more robust replies that come the way of the OP
My sincere apologies mate 👍


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

gerz1873 said:


> This is the type of thread that does this forum no favours at all IMO
> Folk coming on and having a pop at the OP for what ? Seriously you are coming across as dictators as to what can and cannot be discussed or intimidating people as to what they can post ! Look in before you look out


talk about blow things out of proportion! 
to flip your argument on its head somewhat, who are we to take picture(s) of a strangers car (which is also a bit odd tbh..), post it up on the internet to basically slate them because they aren't washing the car in what we would perhaps say is the 'correct' manner.


----------



## r37 (Mar 6, 2012)

i tend to find the people who use the car wash machines or a hand wash dont view cars the same as members of this forum. My dad is an excelent case for it. His car ferries people round, does 50 miles a day, and sits in a car park in a fairly industrial area all day. For a 5 minute detour and a 30 minute wait he goes to one of the hand car wash things and pays £5 and has it cleaned avery fortnight or so. He sees his car as a tool that gets him to work and back and gets people where they need to go. I view my car of more as a pleasure item, it still takes me to work and back but on the weekends i like nothing more than breaking out the buckets and seeing a weeks worth of crap get washed off and leaving a shiny sports car behind.

I once spent 5 hours doing his car one saturday, it looked immaculate but by monday teatime i was covered in road grime and mud again, by the following saturday it was just as bad again. As far as my dad is concerned the £5 option was a much better option and he was right. Not everyone can spend hours making sure every swirl is polished out and the car wash is a quick way to get a clean car in no time at all.


----------



## gerz1873 (May 15, 2010)

Being polite and respectful to others should be a given on here but sadly it seems some can ridicule others point of view and get away with it. Hope it makes you feel important 😉


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

gerz1873 said:


> *Being polite and respectful to others should be a given* on here but *sadly it seems some can ridicule others point of view and get away with it*. Hope it makes you feel important &#55357;&#56841;


i agree, but the same can be said about these kind of threads in the first place - with regards to the owner of the vehicle being washed in such a terrible manner


----------



## B-mah (Oct 4, 2011)

This is what i thought this site was about how to clean/detail your car properly using the advice of the people on here that know what there talking about. I must admit to being the same as the guy having his car washed at the top of the thread until i found this site £10 wash and vac sorted. We all ar'nt born detailers (well perhaps my first wife but thats a different detail)


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

That is shocking  total unacceptable!!!

I just can't believe that anyone would wear jeans when washing the car.. so uncomfortable not stretchy enough :lol:


----------



## VinnyTGM (May 10, 2010)

Each to their own...


----------



## L5NTN (Apr 4, 2011)

Thats quite a regular sight at the many hand car wash sites in and around west yorkshire. Saw my local one giving a new bentley continental a good wash down over the weekend.

Too many people dont worry about the cleanliness and finish of their vehicle despite its value.


----------

